

Why Facebook's Bull Run is a break for the mobile ad industry - adriennemarie
http://appflood.com/blog/wall-street-bullish-on-facebook-is-boon-for-mobile-ad-industry

======
donkeytonk
Competition is great for the industry

------
z52695438
Nice article!

